# Removing fixed sprocket.



## Graham O (17 Mar 2009)

I'm sure I've seen the information on here before but searching didn't find it. How do I remove a rear sprocket? The lock nut came off easily, but I need to add a few teeth for the hills around here.

Thanks in advance.

Graham


----------



## Amanda P (17 Mar 2009)

You need a chain whip.


----------



## Graham O (17 Mar 2009)

I've got a chain whip for narrow chains, but not for 1/8th inch chains and I was trying to avoid spending any more money. If I have to, then I will, but I was wondering about "tricks of the trade".


----------



## Joe24 (17 Mar 2009)

You dont need a chain whip.
Put the pedal infront of something so it wont move and turn the wheel. It might come off like this.
Or how i put one on before, lock the back wheel out, put the chain on the chainring and the sprocket and turn the pedals in the direction you want. Sprocket should come off/go on.
Not the best way to do it, but it works.
There is a way where you put a d lock through the chainringand across the back of the bike, you then turn the back wheel and the sprocket comes loose, but ive heard of this damaging the frame. So when ive put a sprocket on myself ive done it the way i said.


----------



## tyred (17 Mar 2009)

Use the "homemade" chain whip. Take an old piece of 1/8" chain, wrap around the sprockets and clamp the ends in the vice. If you don't have a vice, use a pair of vice grips to grip the loose ends of the chain.


----------



## Landslide (17 Mar 2009)

http://www.roadcyclinguk.com/news/article/mps/uan/2846


----------



## Graham O (17 Mar 2009)

Thanks for all the tips and especially the last one. I had seen it before, but couldn't remember how to rig the chain.

Much appreciated.

Graham


----------

